# AJ's Race Saver Indy Wrecker



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I was given a birthday gift yesterday which included two AJ's Race Saver Indy Wreckers. One is new in the box and one is out of the box. Both are in good shape.

I have a question of anyone out there. How do I get the cab off of the chasis? I see the motor hinges on the rear axle but I can not figure out how to release the latch that keeps it in place. I see an openinig in the front bumper but can not seem to open the car up.

I am also curious of the age of these things. The price on the box is $3.95 so I know it has to be pretty old.

I also have no pictures of them to share so don't ask. 

Please share what you know as I am completely stumped.

Thank you,
Old Blue


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I have managed to get the thing apart. Does anyone know if there are parts available for this? The guide pin is broken off. 

I assume these were not built for speed but more for show since there is a worm gear in the back. 

If the description threw anyone, this is like the Oscar track cleaner without the track cleaning parts, just a hook to tow cars with.

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

there something like 1975 era the one in the box is probably $200 on ebay i'd keep it in the box just type in on ebay oscar the track cleaner some guide flags pop up now and then all the aj's race saver series used the same metal chassis so this will fit


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice gift!lucky dog...lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Riggen.com makes replacement guide pins for AJ's


----------

